# LGD won't stay in pen



## chiwapacreek (Dec 10, 2013)

My great pyr is 9 months old and up until a month ago stayed in her pasture with the goats without a problem. Now I cannot keep her in the fence. I will patch one hole and she makes another. What should I do?


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Invisible fence will solve the problem in 1 day. These dogs are very smart, although they like a very large area to patrol. I don't know how big your goat area is, but if it is small enough that you can run the invisible fencing wire along the current fence, it will solve your problem very quickly. You don't have to worry about the dog being shocked all the time either. It will take them being shocked once or twice, but after this the audible sound is all they will ever hear to keep them in their area. I have two different Pyr mixes, and they both learned to stay in their area in one day with no more troubles. The one no longer has his collar on, and still stays in. There is a larger system of invisible fencing that I have seen that can control 100 acres, I am very tempted to get it if I can ever afford the wiring that will be needed for that much area.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We use electric fencing, all over the place!
Run a strand about 8 inches up from the bottom, and another at the top. Get's them either way they go.
One or two jolts is all it took our two, they won't go near any fencing now, stay about a foot or so back from all of them.


----------



## Lurker_KS (Jun 30, 2009)

Is she going into heat? When she gets out of the pasture, where is she going -- is she running off, or just coming to the house to get attention? Trying to find the motivation for her wanting to get out...




chiwapacreek said:


> My great pyr is 9 months old and up until a month ago stayed in her pasture with the goats without a problem. Now I cannot keep her in the fence. I will patch one hole and she makes another. What should I do?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Dec 10, 2013)

She normally just lays around right outside the goat pasture. Running off barking if she hears something but comes back. A few times I caught her at the neighbors so maybe she is going into heat. I hadn't thought of that! I put her in a kennel until I can get some electric fencing done and she HATES it. But I don't want her getting prego or hurt bc she won't stay up either!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

thestartupman said:


> Invisible fence will solve the problem in 1 day. These dogs are very smart, although they like a very large area to patrol. I don't know how big your goat area is, but if it is small enough that you can run the _*invisible fencing wire along the current fence*_, it will solve your problem very quickly. You don't have to worry about the dog being shocked all the time either. It will take them being shocked once or twice, but after this the audible sound is all they will ever hear to keep them in their area. I have two different Pyr mixes, and they both learned to stay in their area in one day with no more troubles. The one no longer has his collar on, and still stays in. There is a larger system of invisible fencing that I have seen that can control 100 acres, I am very tempted to get it if I can ever afford the wiring that will be needed for that much area.


I seem to remember that you can't run invisible fence a certain number of feet from any metal fencing....causes an interference in the signals. But that was a 15 years ago, maybe they're different now?


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

Have had Pry's have raised Pry's
I love Pry's
However I now have Kangals
Because I have NEVER figured out a way to keep a pyr in a pasture
I have 5000 acres 
I don't know maybe if I had 250,000 acres hmmm


----------

